# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Black list e codici IVA o codice fiscale

## batclick2003

Buongiorno a tutti,
ho delle operazioni con soggetti con sede in Honk Kong, dalle fatture non mi risulta alcunche' di codice IVA o codice fiscale e tanto meno loro sanno cosa sia: a questo punto, nel quadro A, posso anche indicare nulla?
Grazie

----------


## Enrico_nap

anche io ho lo stesso problema, le società di hong kong non hanno p. iva o cod. fiscale... io non sto mettendo nulla... d'altronde non possiamo inventare numeri...

----------


## batclick2003

Mi fa piacere che non sono l'unico ad avere questo problema, visto poi anche la grossa incertezza in merito alla differenza tra "codice IVA" e "codice fiscale".
Quindi seguiamo la via del "famo all'italiana" cioe' non mettiamoli?

----------


## Andy Dufresne

Le ditte di Hong Kong hanno il _business registration code_, non c'è un VAT code o tax Code.
Si deve richiedere il dato con questa dicitura, sennò mi sa che non capiscono e non possono essere di aiuto.

----------


## Enrico_nap

purtroppo sulle fatture non c'è scritto nulla, chiedendo ai fornitori non ti rispondono... è l'unica via...io spero ci sia flessibilità

----------


## Enrico_nap

business registration code sarebbe il numero d'iscrizione alla camera di commercio nostro credo... quindi non è ne partita iva ne codice fiscale.

----------


## Andy Dufresne

> business registration code sarebbe il numero d'iscrizione alla camera di commercio nostro credo... quindi non è ne partita iva ne codice fiscale.

  Sì, ma le sitruzioni e le circolari parlano di ogni altro codice identificativo. Penso vada bene. O così...o chiodi  :Big Grin:

----------


## tecno1

Salve anche noi abbiamo clienti ad Hong Kong e i nostri clienti ci hanno mandato copia della loro iscrizione (licenza di importazione) al registro commerciale.
Noi abbiamo indicato quello. 
Ora però mi viene un dubbio perchè il dato è stato messo sulla casella codice iva. Doveva forse essere messo nel codice fiscale o non fa differenza?
Se si sbaglia casella cosa bisogna fare?
Grazie a chi può rispondere.

----------


## Enrico_nap

ciao per vostra informazione collegandovi a questo sito del governo di hong kong: http://www.icris.cr.gov.hk/csci/ 
inserendo la ragione sociale dell'azienda si risale al company registraton number
saluti
enrico

----------


## tecno1

> ciao per vostra informazione collegandovi a questo sito del governo di hong kong: http://www.icris.cr.gov.hk/csci/ 
> inserendo la ragione sociale dell'azienda si risale al company registraton number
> saluti
> enrico

  Salve, io ho provato subito ma non sono riuscita a trovare nulla.
Bisogna essere registrati per fare la ricerca?
Altrimenti potresti indicarmi il link della pagina dove fare la ricerca?
Te lo chiedo perchè ho una fattura di un albergo di Hong Kong al quale abbiamo chiesto numerose volte di fornirci il codice e molto semplicemente hanno risposto "arrangiatevi".
Nel caso non si riesca a trovare nulla cosa si può fare?
Grazie in anticipo.

----------

